# sandboxd : deny file-read-data !!!



## POUNAS (4 Août 2014)

Salut à toutes et à tous,

j'ai un étrange comportement qui est apparu depuis la 10.9.4 ! :hein:

Pour tester certains comportements de mon application dans un contexte iCloud : 

** Je lance une première instance de mon application

** Je lance une deuxième instance de mon application (open -n -a "myapp")


La principale fenêtre de mon application doit comporter une liste de petites images. 


Aucun problème pour la fenêtre de la première instance (j'ai bien mes images). 


Rien n'apparaît sur la fenêtre de la deuxième instance !!! 

Pour chaque image qui doit être affichée, j'ai le message suivant (CONSOLE) : 

*sandboxd[318]: ([771]) myapp(771)
deny file-read-data /Users/xxx/Library/Developer/Xcode/DerivedData/Untitled-fbhvlwjdkukhpzfaxtmhsydmoony/Build/Products/Release/myapp.app/Contents/Resources/data/hieroglyphs/yyyy.png*

Il semble que la 10.9.4 renforce très nettement la sécurité.

Ce comportement est-il du à la 10.9.4 et sa sécurité ou bien est-ce un bug de cette version ?

Je confirme qu'avant la 10.9.4 mes deux instances de mon application fonctionnaient correctement.

Pour information, ma configuration :
OSX 10.9.4
XCode 5.1.1

Si vous avez une idée... 

Merci par avance.

Fabrice


----------



## Nyx0uf (4 Août 2014)

Essaye avec 10.9.5 ou 10.10 voir comment ils se comportent, et au pire soumet un radar.


----------



## POUNAS (4 Août 2014)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Essaye avec 10.9.5 ou 10.10 voir comment ils se comportent, et au pire soumet un radar.


la 10.9.5 est encore en version BETA !


----------



## Nyx0uf (4 Août 2014)

POUNAS a dit:


> la 10.9.5 est encore en version BETA !



Justement peut-être que le problème est fixé.


----------

